# Controvento di Arisa plagio di Entra nel Cuore di Barsanti? Audio



## admin (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lo scoop è stato lanciato da Red Ronnie su Twitter. Ed in poco tempo ha fatto il giro della rete.

La canzone vincitrice del Festival di Sanremo, Controvento (di Arisa) sarebbe in realtà un plagio di "Entra nel cuore" di Micol Barsanti. 

Qui in basso al secondo post, potete ascoltare entrambe le canzoni e fare un confronto. Le melodie sembrano abbastanza simili.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Van The Man (24 Febbraio 2014)

Simili non significa uguali, Red Ronnie è un personaggio strafinito, non vuole prenderne atto, e cerca di rimanere a galla facendo del sensazionalismo. Questo è ancora niente, l'anno scorso la menava tutti i giorni con la cialtronata dei Maya, citando elementi che dovevano dimostrare che avevano ragione, e che sarebbe successo chissà cosa. Che fine patetica


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Febbraio 2014)

Bah, le note sono 7, è normale che ci siano migliaia di canzoni simili tra loro.
Le canzoni sono dello stesso stile e genere, ma da qui a dire che Arisa ha plagiato questa Barsanti ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Febbraio 2014)

E chi è sta Barsanti??? Solitamente i cantanti italiani tendono a plagiare dai cantanti spagnoli, perchè meno conosciuti. Vedi il caso di A te di Jovanotti, dove lì la somiglianza con quell'altro cantante fu clamorosa.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E chi è sta Barsanti??? Solitamente i cantanti italiani tendono a plagiare dai cantanti spagnoli, perchè meno conosciuti. *Vedi il caso di A te di Jovanotti, dove lì la somiglianza con quell'altro cantante fu clamorosa*.



ma anche in quel caso la somiglianza c'è, ma non al punto da parlare di plagio secondo me


----------



## Brain84 (25 Febbraio 2014)

Io non sento plagio ma melodie simili..


----------



## Marilson (25 Febbraio 2014)

non sono un musicista ma mi pare che per parlare di plagio c'è bisogno di un certo numero di note ripetute in maniera identica, due melodie possono inoltre risultare simili ma se levi due note ti "salvi" dall'accusa di plagio. Nella storia della musica ci sono decine di plagi studiati a tavolino con questi espedienti. Ovviamente non voglio dire che questa canzone è stata fatta apposta così, in questo caso mi sembra solo vagamente simile, nulla più.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Febbraio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non sono un musicista ma mi pare che per parlare di plagio c'è bisogno di un certo numero di note ripetute in maniera identica, due melodie possono inoltre risultare simili ma se levi due note ti "salvi" dall'accusa di plagio. Nella storia della musica ci sono decine di plagi studiati a tavolino con questi espedienti. Ovviamente non voglio dire che questa canzone è stata fatta apposta così, in questo caso mi sembra solo vagamente simile, nulla più.


C'è gente che ha costruito una carriera facendo plagi. Vedasi Zucchero o Gigi D'alessio oppure Ligabue che ha plagiato Bed Of Roses con Certe Notti e What I've Done con Il Sale Della Terra.


----------



## Brain84 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> C'è gente che ha costruito una carriera facendo plagi. Vedasi Zucchero o Gigi D'alessio oppure Ligabue che ha plagiato Bed Of Roses con Certe Notti e What I've Done con Il Sale Della Terra.



Bah anche su quelli di Ligabue avrei molto da dire..Zucchero plagia, per Ligabue farei lo stesso discorso che si è fatto per Arisa


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Bah anche su quelli di Ligabue avrei molto da dire..Zucchero plagia, per Ligabue farei lo stesso discorso che si è fatto per Arisa


Dai, Certe Notti è identica a Bed Of Roses di Bon Jovi.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *C'è gente che ha costruito una carriera facendo plagi*. Vedasi *Zucchero *o Gigi D'alessio oppure Ligabue che ha plagiato Bed Of Roses con Certe Notti e What I've Done con Il Sale Della Terra.



 Penso sia la cosa che metta d'accordo tutti


----------



## Hammer (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> C'è gente che ha costruito una carriera facendo plagi. Vedasi Zucchero o Gigi D'alessio oppure Ligabue che ha plagiato Bed Of Roses con Certe Notti e What I've Done con Il Sale Della Terra.



Ti adoro


----------



## Gekyn (27 Febbraio 2014)

Come dicevano i jazzisti di New Orleans: le note sono sette, chi vuole se le fotte.. [cit.]


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> C'è gente che ha costruito una carriera facendo plagi. Vedasi Zucchero o Gigi D'alessio oppure Ligabue che ha plagiato Bed Of Roses con Certe Notti e What I've Done con Il Sale Della Terra.



Anche Mozart, Beethoven e molti musicisti classici hanno "ripreso" e "riadattato" motivi "popolari" o di altri musicisti del tempo o passati, solo che allora non c'era il diritto d'autore, ed anzi era una cosa normalissima.

Quindi Zucchero va assolto


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> C'è gente che ha costruito una carriera facendo plagi. Vedasi Zucchero o Gigi D'alessio oppure Ligabue che ha plagiato Bed Of Roses con Certe Notti e What I've Done con Il Sale Della Terra.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Dai, Certe Notti è identica a Bed Of Roses di Bon Jovi.



E' molto simile nel tempo e nell'incedere, e c'è una sequenza di un paio di battute uguali, ma parlare di plagio o di canzoni "identiche" mi pare eccessivo. Di similitudini del genere ne è pieno il calderone della musica pop/rock. Su Zucchero invece ti appoggio in pieno.


----------

